# Fin repair



## PARK-IT (Jun 6, 2007)

How do I fix fins that have been snacked on by other fish?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

PARK-IT said:


> How do I fix fins that have been snacked on by other fish?


Do plenty of water changes or use Melafix but I prefer the former.


----------



## PARK-IT (Jun 6, 2007)

water changes will work alone


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Plenty of small partial water changes like suggested should be enough to help his fins heal quickly however, you can also dose a small amount of melafix if you like. It's a natural product and so doesn't mess with your water parameters.


----------

